# Want free TTF product of your choice?



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Texas Tackle Factory (TTF) appreciates all of the support 2coolers and fellow Texans have shown us over the years and wanted to offer something back to you. Thanks to Mont and his support we are hosting a free "mini-give-a-way" for 2coolers (TTF pro-staffers and affiliates need not apply)! If you are interested in participating please post up your answers (1 per person). The closest to the correct answer will receive 5 packs of your favorite (your choice) TTF soft plastics.....any available color/lure shipped to your doorstep.

*QUESTION*: This past weekend I fished with a certain 2cooler in Texas, approximately how many total miles did I drive before I hit the boat launch (from driveway to boat launch)?

Thanks again for your loyal support! With Mont's blessing we will make these give-a-ways more frequent. Good luck!

Ryan


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

65 miles


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

whats the cutt-off date? 

im saying 123


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

74 miles


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

How many guesses do you get. 14 per day? week?


----------



## Rodmaster66 (Mar 19, 2007)

52 miles


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Let's cut it off on Monday afternoon because I don't know if I will be near a computer this weekend. One guess per person per give-a-way.


----------



## companocritter (Jun 16, 2006)

137 miles


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

105 miles


----------



## H2O (Aug 2, 2005)

265 miles


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

128 miles


----------



## Fullbody (Dec 24, 2004)

168 miles


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

211 miles that's about how far it is from spring to rockport. hehehehe


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

280


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

71


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Zero... you had a chauffeur!


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

185


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

1 Mile.

Just like the price is right.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

158 miles..


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

2 miles


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

58 miles


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

220


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Ummmmmmmm.....221


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

41 miles


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

76


----------



## chris1122 (Aug 30, 2005)

97 miles


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

73


----------



## JPChavez23 (Sep 4, 2006)

115


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

218


----------



## chunk and reel (Apr 19, 2007)

67.8


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

74 miles


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

140 miles


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

47 miles


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

77


----------



## Respeck (Aug 12, 2005)

69


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

99.5 miles


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

0 none. He drove.


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

*5 miles*

5 miles???


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm guessing 80


----------



## watergirl (Nov 29, 2004)

40 miles.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

38 miles


----------



## bthorp (Oct 7, 2005)

74.5


----------



## grampa fish (Apr 4, 2006)

*ttf miles*

133 miles


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

190 miles


----------



## the big iron (Jan 30, 2007)

81.9


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

65


----------



## duckdawg (Jan 13, 2005)

146.3 miles


----------



## tailinreds (Aug 15, 2005)

414 Miles


----------



## drgarrett (Jul 21, 2006)

101 miles


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

215 miles


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

300 miles


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

125 miles


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

83 miles


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

220 miles (and Proably another 35 by boat)


----------



## TEAMAFISHINADO (Oct 25, 2005)

*oh-oh-oh-oh- i know*

186.2 miles

t/a


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

101


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

287

Charles


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

63


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

223


----------



## dl1068 (May 8, 2006)

177 Miles


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

280


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

83


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

Less Than 1 Mile


----------



## barnman1980 (Feb 1, 2008)

I think 242 miles


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

82


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

122 miles


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

80 miles?


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

146 miles


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

54 miles


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

92 miles


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

221


----------



## texagg (Aug 7, 2007)

48 miles


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

25 miles


----------



## rjohnson107 (May 21, 2004)

338


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

133.72 miles


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

216


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

129.7 miles


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

186 miles


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

226 miles


----------



## pccurr (Jul 3, 2006)

141 miles


----------



## skipjack07 (Sep 21, 2006)

87 miles


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

79 Miles


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

75.4 miles


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

178 miles


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

192 miles


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

75.3


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I want to say 264.52 miles..


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

102mi


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

158 miles


----------



## camogrlz (Dec 10, 2007)

82 miles


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

137 miles


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

123


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Some of ya'll should enter the "how many jelly beans are in the jar contest"!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

110 miles


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

275 miles


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

120


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

163


----------



## Capt. Pevey (Nov 25, 2005)

72 miles


----------



## Fred S (Aug 15, 2006)

61 miles


----------



## Jammerfishin (Feb 8, 2008)

I say 7 miles...


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

180 miles


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

155 miles


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

145 miles


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

123 miles


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

78 miles


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

185.8


----------



## jostav56 (Nov 27, 2007)

553 Miles


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

226 miles


----------



## Kenneth R. Ayala (Mar 4, 2006)

I will guess 83 miles


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

118


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

197 miles


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't even know who you BE, shoot, give some plastics anyway, if you don't I will be forced to buy more assasins...


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

zero....you were the passenger.


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

98 miles


----------



## furnute (Jun 1, 2005)

181.37


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

125.90 miles Spring to Gorda!! Just go ahead and send those lures now lol!


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

177 miles


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

69 miles


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

100 miles


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I am guess anywhere from 0.1 miles to 1000miles. My answer is a little broad but i think it should suffice.


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

97.21 miles


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

50 miles one way.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

62 miles


----------



## ksjpm02 (Aug 20, 2007)

223.8


----------



## Shoalwater17 (Jun 4, 2007)

98 miles


----------



## MIKEW (Aug 18, 2004)

I'll say 196.5


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

130


----------



## davishaynie (Nov 19, 2007)

320


----------



## brian02 (May 24, 2006)

47m Miles


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

36 miles


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

101 miles


----------



## ofishil (Nov 6, 2005)

560


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

241.23


----------



## fish-n-fowl (Feb 5, 2008)

75 miles and two tall boys!!


----------



## scoot (Jun 15, 2006)

216


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

78 miles


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

121 miles


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

*mileage*

1\4 mile you backed up the boat ,and pulled it out!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

127 miles

good Luck all


----------



## troutsacker (Oct 1, 2007)

*mile*

1.5


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

0 miles


----------



## Nick Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

104 miles


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

68


----------



## jsb91010 (Jan 7, 2008)

5 miles


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

33 miles


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

332


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*long trip*

It was over 130 mi. You started out at eagle point.


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

165


----------



## justinfitz1 (Jan 13, 2008)

45 miles


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Lets say 268 miles.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

One dollar, Bob!


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

*182 miles*

182 Miles


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

211 miles


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

37 miles


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

301


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

68


----------



## johnnyinhouston (Mar 25, 2005)

*How many Miles*

243 miles


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

232 miles


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*miles*

422 to 468 miles


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

237


----------



## Dot Man (May 22, 2004)

112


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

143


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

412 miles


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

111 miles


----------



## LMangler (Nov 29, 2007)

zero you where picked up at your house


----------



## wes lucas (Sep 24, 2006)

*Guess?*

83 miles


----------



## texas scarecrow (Sep 6, 2006)

69


----------



## cajunconnexion (Nov 15, 2007)

82 miles


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

113.6


----------



## bearrw (Aug 17, 2005)

*72*

72


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

85


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

122 miles.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

173


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

*guess*

102


----------



## Daniel32 (Jul 19, 2007)

167


----------



## waltrip88 (Jun 8, 2006)

182


----------



## JOKER (May 16, 2007)

72.4 miles


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

93 miles


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Zero. He picked you up.


----------



## chandler (Jun 29, 2006)

*miles*

152


----------



## bigfish99 (Dec 29, 2007)

151


----------



## jaycarroll (Sep 26, 2005)

97 miles


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*hit?*

You "hit" the boat ramp? .....ouch......78.24 miles

this could be a trick..he could already had the boat docked somewhere, so he may not of had to go to a boat ramp...?


----------



## plugr (Oct 7, 2005)

172 miles


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)

134.3


----------



## sherwood (Mar 28, 2006)

83


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

113


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

It would be really cool if this question had something to do with fishing!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I should probably consult my oldest son who has won the "# of jelly beans in a jar" twice within the last week, but he's still sleeping so I'll give it a go on my own.

After leaving home, stop for gas, forgot your license, back to house, no snacks, hit HEB, certain 2cooler left tackle at home, Academy for leadheads, head to the launch, bait shop is closed, back track a couple of miles to find one open, find it, back to launch, boat finally in the water at precisely 8:37am.

Between the two of you:

$118.03 in goods.

16 miles without the extra stops

42.3 actual miles WITH the extra stops (my guess)

SwampRat!


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

245 miles


----------



## Shimanoman (Jan 7, 2008)

30 Miles


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

230


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Miles*

201


----------



## mdspang (Feb 16, 2008)

137 miles


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

187


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like a few ties already !


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Canuck said:


> Some of ya'll should enter the "how many jelly beans are in the jar contest"!


How many jelly beans did you eat on the way to the boat ramp?


----------



## 5Redman8 (May 7, 2007)

89.7


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

89 miles.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*None...*



Bobby Miller said:


> How many jelly beans did you eat on the way to the boat ramp?


None, but I ate a bag of pistachios. Oops...did I give out a hint.


----------



## troutdog (Jun 5, 2006)

69 miles


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

281 Miles


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

*miles*

106


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

132 miles


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

18 miles


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

198 miles


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

203.5 Miles


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Answer is 0 miles*

You were driven by the 2Cooler and the answer is zero
as you did not drive.


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

337 miles! I also just bought a 7' 6'' TTF Trout Tamer ll Med. Light Spinning Rod from Academy to add to my collection. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## MartyMar (Mar 25, 2007)

111 Miles.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

153 miles


----------



## Siena34 (Mar 22, 2006)

132


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

98 miles


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

*miles*

76 miles


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

80


----------



## hmp2037 (Sep 6, 2006)

*ans to miles*

201 miles.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*guess*

96 miles (Texas A&M Class of 96 whooopp!!)

Make mine those paddle tail Key Lime Pie. Best color you boys make shhhhhhhh, it's a secret!


----------



## JTTMI (Jan 19, 2005)

99


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

127


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*106*

106 miles


----------



## propdinger (May 27, 2004)

*Milage guess*

168 miles


----------



## kayakcaptain (Dec 8, 2007)

46.5


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

you drove 0 miles the other guy drove


----------



## RONHENNEJR (Jul 12, 2006)

26 Miles..


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

Good guessing here! Next time I'll ask more of a fish trivia question or at least something a little more fun.........we wil tie this beast up around (give or take an hour or two) 3pm tomorrow afternoon and then I'll announce the winner.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

118


----------



## KappaDave (Aug 29, 2005)

128 Thank you!


----------



## kp_fisherman (Mar 11, 2007)

12 miles


----------



## Nauti 1 (Jul 20, 2004)

6 miles


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

118.5


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

43 minutes and we are cutting it off!


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

124


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

127




FishBone


----------



## Fish Fear me (Apr 24, 2007)

188


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

143


----------



## trentmc (Jul 5, 2006)

118


----------



## texasgwp (Oct 26, 2006)

1 mile


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

We are closing the "mini-give-away" now. Please don't post any gueses prior to this, I'll have the winner announced momentarily. Thanks for everyone who participated and for your support throughout the years!


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

First of all, thanks to all of you and Mont for your loyal support. It's always fun to have a free "mini-give-away"......keeps you looking forward to what's around the corner.

The day I was refering to was a long one.......I left my house in Spring and headed to Nederland to pick my new tourney partner up Brian Little (bslittle79) so we could handle some Texas Tackle Factory and Stakeout-Stik business at the Lake Charles boat show. After shaking several hands, making new friends we were finally headed to the water! This was after *239* miles of driving and several hours of "are we there yet?". It was worth the wait as we caught several nice fish on "Mumpy Glow" Killer Flats Minnows and Catch 5's at Sabine Lake.

Congratulations to *Redfisher* with a guess of 237 only to beat Texxan1 by .23 miles! Redfisher please PM me with your 5 favorite TTF soft plastics, address and contact info and I will have those shipped directly to you.

Thanks again to everyone! Be safe on the water and fish on..........


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

58 miles


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

2 Miles


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Way to go Ray ¥ Nice gesture Ryan ¥

I foresee more of these to come .


----------



## cannonjb123 (Mar 30, 2006)

0 miles


----------

